# Adobe Audition - Erfahrungen!



## kverbar (12. März 2008)

Hi Ihr,

da ich auf dem Gebiet der Audio Bearbeitung bzw. des Sounddesigns Neuling bin und mich für ein Berufskolleg für Musik und Sounddesign bewerben werde da ich persönlich seit vielen Jahren Klavier und Gitarre spiele und ausserdem singe. 

Nun möchte ich ein paar meiner Songs etc aufnehmen und frage mich ob Adobe Audition dafür am geeignetsten wäre da ich in der Arbeit viel mit dem Creative Suite arbeite.

Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Soll ich bei Adobe bleiben oder mich dem Cubase widmen das alle so hoch loben?

Bitte um Hilfe.

Grüße,  Katja.


----------



## NTDY (14. März 2008)

Also ich habe damals Adobe Audition (ehemals CoolEdit) benutzt um für die Vorlesung eine genaue Wave Analyse zu machen. Auch die Spektralanalyse ist in Audition wunderbar. Aber wie Du an meinen Ausführungen siehst, finde ich Audition eher zu Analysezwecke und vielleicht noch zum Mastern eines Tracks geeignet. Vor allem denke ich auch, dass Audition wohl kein MIDI kann. Von daher würde ich Dir zu einem Sequenzerprogramm raten. Mit Cubase arbeite ich seit 10 Jahren und kann es seit Version 4 bedingungslos weiterempfehlen. Aber auch Ableton und Logic sind Alternativen. Ggf. reicht für den Anfang auch Audacity.

Gruß


----------



## Matze (14. März 2008)

Also ich komme mit Adobe Audition 1.5 gut zurecht. Habe zwar noch nicht so viel Ahnung von Audiobearbeitung und werde desshalb von den Möglichkeiten fast erschlagen, aber zur Aufnahem und bearbeiten ist es ganz gut.

In Audobe Audition kannst du MIDI Dateien zwar mit auf einen Track ziehen und mit abspielen. Jedoch kann der MIDI Teil nicht bearbeitet und exportiert werden.


----------



## Andreas Späth (14. März 2008)

Adobe Audition ist ein wirklich gutes Programm. Ich nutze es mitlerweile als einzige Software fürs Recording. Früher hatte ich auch Cubase, bin aber komplett auf Audition umgestiegen.
Lab aber eher daran dass mir einfach die Bedienung von Audition besser gefällt, also die Entscheidung war nicht aufgrund irgendwelcher Objektiven Vor/Nachteile.

Ich empfehle dir mal einfach die 30 Tage testversion zu nutzen und damit ein wenig zu experimentieren.
Sollte es von beiden Programmen gebe denke ich.


----------



## Nisch0 (17. April 2008)

Naja...

Also ich finde Cubase viel besser....
Ist auch nicht viel schwieriger als Audition....


----------



## The_Maegges (17. April 2008)

Cubase besser als Audition? Das ist ja, als ob man nen LKW mit nem Porsche vergleichen will, beide haben viel PS, aber für nen Umzug ist der Porsche denkbar ungeeignet, dafür kommst du mit dem LKW wohl kaum über 200 km/h...

Was ich damit sagen will:
Es kommt stark drauf an, was du überhaupt vorhast.

Wenn du Songs komponieren willst und dabei auch mit virtuellen Instrumenten, externen Synthesizern oder Samplern arbeitest, dann brauchst du effektiv einen Sequencer wie z.B. Cubase.
Damit kannst du auch Aufnehmen, aber detailgenaue Wavebearbeitung ist damit nicht wirklich drin.
Allerdings kannst du trotzdem wunderbar effektieren.

Wenn du allerdings keinen Wert auf Midi-Fähigkeit und Komposition legst und nur händisch eingespieltes / eingesungenes Audiomaterial zusammenschieben möchtest, und hier und da ein paar Effekte haben willst, dann brauchst du einen Waveeditor (der dann aber schon mehrspurig sein sollte. Hier kämen dann beispielsweise Audition oder Wave Lab zum Einsatz. 

Ich persönlich benutze beide Programme, um die jeweiligen funktionalen Schwächen des einen durch das Andere zu kompensieren.


----------



## drl (19. April 2008)

Ich glaube die meisten kennen Audition 3.0 wohl nicht. Das hat midi und vst/vsti an Bord. 
Ist zudem recht übersichtlich und bei der Audiobearbeitung hat es imo sogar Vorteile.
Wenn du keines der Programme kennst, ist es eigentlich relativ egal für welches du dich entscheidest. Ansonsten bleibe bei dem, das du kennst.
grüße..


----------



## sight011 (19. April 2008)

Jetzt bin ich auch ganz interessiert! 

Was ist denn der genau Vorteil von Adobe Audition!? Ich nutze Cubase und bin wirklich zufrieden, welcher Grund würde euch einfallen das ich wechseln sollte 

Ich nutze es um Beats zu bauen! Sprich Samples schneiden und mit Vsts arbeiten!  --> Nur damit ihr wisst wofür ich das nutze!!



Und noch an @ kverbar wenn du was wirklich hochwertiges haben willst, kann ich dir nur Pro Tools empfehlen. Da musst du aber auch ein paar € ausgeben! Aber ich würde sagen, es gibt nix vergleichbares gutes! Ich hab das Glück, dass ich es um Studio und bei einem Kollegen zum mischen nutzen kann!! Und die Qualität ist halt einfach premium!


Gruß


----------



## bokay (20. April 2008)

The_Maegges hat gesagt.:


> Damit kannst du auch Aufnehmen, aber detailgenaue Wavebearbeitung ist damit nicht wirklich drin.



Würde Ich nicht sagen (als alter Cubase Hase). Will man jedoch nur "Wave-bearbeitung" machen ist es wie mit Kanonen auf Spatzen zu schießen.

@sight011 Die Software Protools ist genauso premium wie Cubase oder audition. Es kommt natürlich darauf an welche Peripherie man drumherum verwendet (Micro, Kabel, Vorverstärker, Wandler, Interface, Lautsprecher, Raum...)
Ausserdem ist jede Software, wie man so schön sagt, immer nur so gut wie ihr Benutzer, deshalb ist es sehr Wichtig herauszufinden was einem vom handling her am besten liegt. Von der Klangqualität, also den Rechenalgorythmen, sind heutige Sequencer und Wavebearbeitungsprogramme so ziemlich auf dem selbem level.


----------



## sight011 (20. April 2008)

Hmmm, ok als gibt es keinen Grund warum man mir dieses Programm empfehlen könnte irgend ein Feature das die anderen nicht bieten!


Bevor der Eindruck entsteht, das ich keine Ahnung habe , was meint ihr mit Wave-Bearbeitung, Schneiden/Edit/Klangbeabeitung, bin Diplom Audio Engineer, aber der Begriff ist mir genau in der Form noch nie über den Weg gelaufen!? Das kann für mich alles bedeuten  


--klärt mich auf!


----------



## Gahan (27. April 2008)

Hallo,

ich verwende Cubase und Wavelab. Beide Programme sind von der selben Firma. Sie "passen" also recht gut zueinander.

Warum kann man Cubase erst ab Version 4 empfehlen?  Adobe Audition gibt es schon in der Version 3 ?

Viele Grüße.
Gahan


----------

